# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Есть ли достойная замена Kaspersky Internet Security?

## Bacardi

Активная и проактивная защита, фаервол и прочие принадлежности обеспечили хорошую репутацию Kaspersky Internet Security!

Есть ли на данный момент бесплатная замена Kaspersky Internet Sucurity?
Существует ли такой же удобный комплекс для лечения компьютера?

Или же раз антивирус бесплатный - значит и толку от него соответственно?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Существует ли такой же удобный комплекс для лечения компьютера?


Удобный комплекс для лечения компьютера - это раздел "помогите". Вот для защиты можно посмотреть варианты. Среди бесплатных комплексов популярен Comodo Internet Security, насчёт качества сказать ничего не могу

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Или же раз антивирус бесплатный - значит и толку от него соответственно?


Не сказал бы. Зачастую результат работы платного и бесплатного АВ - одинаков.

----------


## amcenter

Варианты достойной бесплатной замены (по сути будет даже лучше):
1. Устанавливаем Комодо в конфигурации файервол с максимальной проактивкой и устанавливаем максимальные настройки. (получаем хороший HIPs и фаервол).
2. Выбираем и устанавливаем антивирус из бесплатных по вкусу Avast 5 free, AVG free, Avira Personal. (думаю лучше в настоящее время Аваст (наличие сетевого и веб-фильтра).
3. Устанавливаем песочницу Sandboxie (лучше, чем встроенная у Касперского или Комодо).
4. Устанавливаем браузер фаерфокс и к нему NoScript 
5. Flashguard от авторанов


Для параноидальной безопасности:

6. Для подстраховки устанавливаем несколько бесплатных антивирусов по требованию:
Malwarebytes Antimalware, Emsisoft Anti-Malware, и переодически утюжим куриитом от доктора веба и AVZ. 

Есть и возможности усилить и данную защиту за счет виртуальных машин и стандартных рекомендаций по безопасности.

----------


## antanta

*amcenter*, Партизанен пуф-пуф. Что могут посоветовать партизаны "домохозяйкам"? А то у нас слух пошел, что о продлениях KISы за пол-цены скоро можно будет забыть. Я закупился (на всякий), но этго на долшо не хватит. Придется искать альтернативу.
  Есть мысль написать твик, который бы как-то безопасил виндоюзера, не особо напрягая. Плюс отыскать нормальный файер+антивирус.  Слышал о комоде лестные отзывы. Я, конечно, сам поковыряю, но и мнение форумчан с удовольствием выслушал бы. 
  Авиру я ставил себе. Оно меня достало рекламой платной версии. А то, что не было проблем - не факт, что заслуга авиры. 
  Поэтому, вопрос о том, какие решения нормально работают у пользователей. 
  Причем работают лучше, чем хотя бы Avast, который "не предлагать".
  Поскольку заставить юзера всегда пользоваться песочницей нереально, то рассматриваются либо комплексные решения, либо безглючные связки файер+аверь.
  А я пока займусь твиками.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Имел дело с комодофаером версии 2,4. Давно было, правда.. Я его настолько в паранойю загнал, что мне самому страшно стало. Не дай боже жену с таким характером  :Cheesy:

----------


## valho

> Оно меня достало рекламой платной версии


http://dottech.org/tipsntricks/5812

----------


## rdog

LINUX! -остальное можно смело забыть! :-)

----------


## antanta

*rdog*, Ну, раз уж за все это время не ответил никто (а мое терпение не безгранично, в отличие от воодушеления)... Линус, залогиньтесь, пожалуйста. Мы все Вас очень уважаем.

----------


## rdog

> *rdog*, Ну, раз уж за все это время не ответил никто (а мое терпение не безгранично, в отличие от воодушеления)... Линус, залогиньтесь, пожалуйста. Мы все Вас очень уважаем.


 Терпение, мой юный  друг, терпение!Возможно Вам  будет в помощ ,лишний раз напомнить догматы обращения к оракулу?Вас интересуют freeware или shareware?

----------


## antanta

*rdog*, clam не интересует точно, о старец, чьи очи красны. Интересует таки фри. И не под фряху, а под маздай (если Вам так понятнее).
 Интересует решение, способное работать без особого вмешательства юзера. О супернадежности речи не идет, поскольку клиент - хом-юзер, но все-таки...  Итак, пожелания:
1) Худо-бедная самозащита
2) Худо-бедная проактивка
3) Худо-бедная, но эмуляция 
Итого - какая-то защита от новых угроз.
4) + Возможность создания профиля (чтобы при каждой установке не рыться пол-часа в настройках). 
 5) Наличие собственного файера приветствуется. Или наличие трехпартийного бесплатного, способного без глюков сочетаться.
 В таком вот "акцепте"
 PS: после некоторой паузы в употреблении я усмотрел намек нащет правил "обращения к оракулу". Во избежание взаимонепонимания напомню (о как!) , что в контесте темы (см. стартовый пост) речь идет именно о бесплатной альтернативе.

----------


## rdog

> *rdog*, clam не интересует точно, о старец, чьи очи красны. Интересует таки фри. И не под фряху, а под маздай (если Вам так понятнее).
>  Интересует решение, способное работать без особого вмешательства юзера. О супернадежности речи не идет, поскольку клиент - хом-юзер, но все-таки...  Итак, пожелания:
> 1) Худо-бедная самозащита
> 2) Худо-бедная проактивка
> 3) Худо-бедная, но эмуляция 
> Итого - какая-то защита от новых угроз.
> 4) + Возможность создания профиля (чтобы при каждой установке не рыться пол-часа в настройках). 
>  5) Наличие собственного файера приветствуется. Или наличие трехпартийного бесплатного, способного без глюков сочетаться.
>  В таком вот "акцепте"
>  PS: после некоторой паузы в употреблении я усмотрел намек нащет правил "обращения к оракулу". Во избежание взаимонепонимания напомню (о как!) , что в контесте темы (см. стартовый пост) речь идет именно о бесплатной альтернативе.


ну право же)) ответ же очевиден-linux

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Спорите тут... Ноутбук для одной девушки, OEM лицензия Windows 7, активирован встроенный брэндмауэр, автоматические обновления, скачан и установлен MSE, безопасность в IE настроена, лишние службы отключены, ненужное ПО неустановлено, учетка админа под паролем, пользователь работает под простым пользователем, встроенный в семерку родительский контроль активирован и настроен, чтоб её детки где зря не лазили. Прошло полгода - ни одного вируса, стерильно, как в операционной: на прошлой неделе принесла кой-какой софт доставить, вот я ради интереса CureIT и прогнал. Как видите, штатными средствами можно достичь безопасности, если подходить с умом. Без опер, файрфоксов, комодо и линуксов. И такая настройка занимает от силы час времени. Кстати, из бесплатных антивирусов, по моим наблюдениям, MSE лучший - работает шустренько, ловит хорошо, ложные срабатывания не замечал, только вот очень не любит кейгены)))

----------


## rdog

ВодкуГлыть  согласен! на win7 нифига не запускается) куда  вирусякам то встраиваться?если софт нормально не пашет))разве что игрули ради Д10  ?

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> ВодкуГлыть  согласен! на win7 нифига не запускается) куда  вирусякам то встраиваться?если софт нормально не пашет))разве что игрули ради Д10  ?


Скажите, что у Вас не запускается?

----------


## rdog

> Скажите, что у Вас не запускается?


Я бы ответил ВАМ,но правила этого форума запрещают это делать(уж больно софт специфичный), а форум я этот люблю и уважаю! так что пусть win7 горит синим пламенем))
проживу и без него!
зы. в личку  тоже не просите дать ответ) вдруг вы агент?

----------


## antanta

*ВодкуГлыть*, Дык! И будем спорить. Точнее, обмениваться инфой. Поскольку тестить каждый продукт нужно долго, на все времени не хватит. 
  Как и говорил кэп (а я еще не верил), универсального рецепта выработать не получится. За информацию по MSE - спасибо.

*Добавлено через 13 минут*

Хотя, без админских прав...
У меня жена дома работает под юзером без админских прав (админский пароль знает, но не велено ей). В мое отсутствие пришел спец от провайдера (принес устанавливать кабельный модем , интерфейс - ethernet). Не получилось. Вердикт специалиста: на компе вирусы. Бедолга не смог добраться до сетевых настроек. На предложение жены загрузить другую операционку (да-да, Linux), спец ответил, что под линуксом это вообще не работает. 
  Вот вам и Linux, и ограниченная учетка. Понимаю, что случай клинический. Но такой-ли редкий?

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> Я бы ответил ВАМ,но правила этого форума запрещают это делать(уж больно софт специфичный), а форум я этот люблю и уважаю! так что пусть win7 горит синим пламенем))
> проживу и без него!
> зы. в личку  тоже не просите дать ответ) вдруг вы агент?


Так нечего было и трындеть, что под семеркой "нифига не запускается". Да и зачем на домашнем компьютере "больно специфический софт"? Я как раз описал компьютер "для дома, для семьи".

----------


## Rene-gad

> У меня жена дома работает под юзером без админских прав (админский пароль знает, но не велено ей). В мое отсутствие пришел спец от провайдера (принес устанавливать кабельный модем , интерфейс - ethernet). Не получилось. Вердикт специалиста: на компе вирусы.


Если он в учётке без админских прав что-то установить пытался, то ему самому на вирусы провериться не мешало бы  :Wink:

----------


## VV2006

*Bacardi*
Репутация... панимаиш, удобный комплекс...  :Smiley: 



> Или же раз антивирус бесплатный - значит и толку от него соответственно?


Да простят меня апологеты Касперского и Нода, но уже как-то проводил аналогии: по попсовости они примерно, как Киркоров с Басковым.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Не корысти ради, а из принципа пользую Комод с Авирой. Чисто из любопытства MSE ещё поставил. На работе Dr.Web ES. Ни одного вируса не поймал. Значит, и толку от них соответственно?

----------


## antanta

*VV2006*, именно "попсовость" и требуется в большинстве случаев.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## VV2006

*antanta*, да так оно и есть, согласен: большинство ориентируется на известные бренды, увеличивая это самоё большинство.

----------


## rdog

> Так нечего было и трындеть, что под семеркой "нифига не запускается". Да и зачем на домашнем компьютере "больно специфический софт"? Я как раз описал компьютер "для дома, для семьи".


Шож Вы злой то такой? 
и что значит ,,на домашнем,,? простите за вопрос) мне что таскать рабочий комп домой? чтоб он в зачет  рабочего был? И что за разграничения такие? домашний- рабочий?А WNI7  (ака свиста)  как был   гумусом  на палочке  , так и останется .

----------


## Travoed

А кто-нибудь из Вас на Винде ( ХР , 7 ) без антивируса сидит ?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> А кто-нибудь из Вас на Винде ( ХР , 7 ) без антивируса сидит ?


Олег Зайцев точно  :Smiley:

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> Шож Вы злой то такой? 
> и что значит ,,на домашнем,,? простите за вопрос) мне что таскать рабочий комп домой? чтоб он в зачет  рабочего был? И что за разграничения такие? домашний- рабочий?А WNI7  (ака свиста)  как был   гумусом  на палочке  , так и останется .


Задачи, которые решаются на компьютере дома и на работе разные, потому и подход к защите - разный. На работе используются корпоративные решения безопасности со своими особенностями, дома же используются другие решения - более дешевые, зачастую бесплатные. Я уже где-то тут писал, что стоимость средств защиты зависит от стоимости защищаемой информации. Если на компьютере ничего, кроме 50 Гб порно, фотографии любимой собаки да недописанной курсовой за позапрошлогодний семестр, то стоит ли изголяться, приобретая KIS, или шаманя с Linux? По поводу, как Вы выразились, "гумуса на палочке", компьютер, это рабочий инструмент, как и шариковая ручка, например. Шариковых ручек очень много, и много разных. Лев Толстой бы написал "Войну и мир" любой ручкой, неважно какой, а бездарь, какую ручку не возьмет, хоть паркер с золотым пером, все-равно напишет лишь жалкий высер. Не в ручке дело, а в том, кто пишет. Так и с семеркой или Линуксом - дело не в том, что лучше, а в кривизне рук того, кто ставит в CD-привод диск с дистрибутивом.

----------


## rdog

> Задачи, которые решаются на компьютере дома и на работе разные, потому и подход к защите - разный. На работе используются корпоративные решения безопасности со своими особенностями, дома же используются другие решения - более дешевые, зачастую бесплатные. Я уже где-то тут писал, что стоимость средств защиты зависит от стоимости защищаемой информации. Если на компьютере ничего, кроме 50 Гб порно, фотографии любимой собаки да недописанной курсовой за позапрошлогодний семестр, то стоит ли изголяться, приобретая KIS, или шаманя с Linux? По поводу, как Вы выразились, "гумуса на палочке", компьютер, это рабочий инструмент, как и шариковая ручка, например. Шариковых ручек очень много, и много разных. Лев Толстой бы написал "Войну и мир" любой ручкой, неважно какой, а бездарь, какую ручку не возьмет, хоть паркер с золотым пером, все-равно напишет лишь жалкий высер. Не в ручке дело, а в том, кто пишет. Так и с семеркой или Линуксом - дело не в том, что лучше, а в кривизне рук того, кто ставит в CD-привод диск с дистрибутивом.


ВЫ простите меня )на календарь то иногда смотрите?Давно уже 21 век на дворе. Прошли те времена  когда комп был чем то удивительным и простому смертному мало доступным(разве что на работе),когда и калькулятор в семье спецтехникой считался .По вашему выходит ,что рабочий копм  должен быть мегасуперпупером-домашний же куском пластмассы  .а раз пластик негодный то и отношение к нему соответственное . Тогда как быть с  ,,Я не настолько богат, чтобы покупать дешевые вещи !!,, -или ВЫ хотите оспорить это? Поделюсь  с ВАМИ  небольшой тайной) В то время как космические корабли бороздят просторы вселенной некоторые продвинутые и не очень люди смекнули что работу можно делать на дому !Понимаете? Дом(квартира) это и есть их рабочий офис по совместительству.И жилье и работа в одном флаконе)очень удобно я вам скажу.Это  о,,рабочем компе,,.Теперь ,что касается  ,,домашнего компа для чайников,,. ВЫ лично скольких знаете людей которые получают наслаждение от переустановки винды?+ не забываем о затратах на ,,установщика винды,,!Тех у кого как раз эти пресловутые 50 Гб порны).Зачем ставить им полу функциональный софт  по защите если наперед знаем ,что это мало эффективно?Не выход ли в установке Linux а? Вы пишите о  ,, или шаманя с Linux,,- если не верите на слово?предлагаю погуглить(извиняюсь) -Та же бубунта и форки созданные  на ее базе  не требуют шаманства,не требуют особых знаний для,,интсалера,,+профит -БЕЗОПАСНО-!.
зы.Особая  тема,,геймеры,, Эти тоже не будут покупать полудохлое железо:-))
ззы.Лев Толстой в лаптях любил хаживать)и нам предлагаете это делать?

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> ВЫ простите меня )на календарь то иногда смотрите?Давно уже 21 век на дворе. Прошли те времена когда комп был чем то удивительным и простому смертному мало доступным(разве что на работе),когда и калькулятор в семье спецтехникой считался .По вашему выходит ,что рабочий копм должен быть мегасуперпупером-домашний же куском пластмассы .а раз пластик негодный то и отношение к нему соответственное . Тогда как быть с ,,Я не настолько богат, чтобы покупать дешевые вещи !!,, -или ВЫ хотите оспорить это? Поделюсь с ВАМИ небольшой тайной) В то время как космические корабли бороздят просторы вселенной некоторые продвинутые и не очень люди смекнули что работу можно делать на дому !Понимаете? Дом(квартира) это и есть их рабочий офис по совместительству.И жилье и работа в одном флаконе)очень удобно я вам скажу.Это о,,рабочем компе,,.Теперь ,что касается ,,домашнего компа для чайников,,. ВЫ лично скольких знаете людей которые получают наслаждение от переустановки винды?+ не забываем о затратах на ,,установщика винды,,!Тех у кого как раз эти пресловутые 50 Гб порны).Зачем ставить им полу функциональный софт по защите если наперед знаем ,что это мало эффективно?Не выход ли в установке Linux а? Вы пишите о ,, или шаманя с Linux,,- если не верите на слово?предлагаю погуглить(извиняюсь) -Та же бубунта и форки созданные на ее базе не требуют шаманства,не требуют особых знаний для,,интсалера,,+профит -БЕЗОПАСНО-!.
> зы.Особая тема,,геймеры,, Эти тоже не будут покупать полудохлое железо:-))
> ззы.Лев Толстой в лаптях любил хаживать)и нам предлагаете это делать?


Вы меня понимать не хотите, видимо... Я не говорю, что где-то должен стоять мегасупер-комп, а где-то хлам, собранный из металлолома. Наоборот, человеку, например, занимающемуся разработкой в среде 1С абсолютно достаточно целерона с 512 мегабайтами оперативки, сам я занимаюсь СУБД и прекрасно обхожусь - что дома, что на работе простенькими машинками. В игры, кстати, если и играю, то только в казуальные, а для них супер-пупер машины не надо. Если я где-то ставлю виндовс, то она живет на этой машине очень долго, и никто её не переустанавливает - только у меня правило: если человек хочет, чтоб я ему поставил Виндовс, он должен предварительно сходить в магазин и купить его, я ставлю только лицензионную ОС. На этих выходных летал в Тюмень, зашел в гости к знакомым. так там на компьютере до сих пор стоит Виста, которую я им ставил два года назад. По поводу работы из дома - повторюсь, мне хватает и слабой машинки, когда надо, я подключаюсь к серверу терминалов на работе через VPN, и работаю с ресурсами машины на предприятии. Для этого вообще ничего сверхкрутого не надо - у меня прекрасно получалось работать таким образом вообще на полудохлой машине со 128 мБ оперативки, так что еще раз повторюсь, не в навороченности дело, а в том, как человек организовывает свою работу. Этим профессионал и отличается от дилетанта. Вы пишете о каком-то "полуфункциональном софте", который в защите якобы "малоэффективен". Откуда ж вы знаете, что он малоэффективен? На моей многолетней практике не было случая инфицирования машины из-за софта - все случаи были из-за халатности самого пользователя, однако современный софт решает и эту проблемму - многие полифаги устанавливаются по принципу "установил и забыл": сразу устанавливаются с оптимальными настройками и не требуют дальнейшего вмешательства пользователя. Да и семерка по безопасности очень надежна. Да и удобна для простого пользователя.

----------


## rdog

> Вы меня понимать не хотите, видимо... Я не говорю, что где-то должен стоять мегасупер-комп, а где-то хлам, собранный из металлолома. Наоборот, человеку, например, занимающемуся разработкой в среде 1С абсолютно достаточно целерона с 512 мегабайтами оперативки, сам я занимаюсь СУБД и прекрасно обхожусь - что дома, что на работе простенькими машинками. В игры, кстати, если и играю, то только в казуальные, а для них супер-пупер машины не надо. Если я где-то ставлю виндовс, то она живет на этой машине очень долго, и никто её не переустанавливает - только у меня правило: если человек хочет, чтоб я ему поставил Виндовс, он должен предварительно сходить в магазин и купить его, я ставлю только лицензионную ОС. На этих выходных летал в Тюмень, зашел в гости к знакомым. так там на компьютере до сих пор стоит Виста, которую я им ставил два года назад. По поводу работы из дома - повторюсь, мне хватает и слабой машинки, когда надо, я подключаюсь к серверу терминалов на работе через VPN, и работаю с ресурсами машины на предприятии. Для этого вообще ничего сверхкрутого не надо - у меня прекрасно получалось работать таким образом вообще на полудохлой машине со 128 мБ оперативки, так что еще раз повторюсь, не в навороченности дело, а в том, как человек организовывает свою работу. Этим профессионал и отличается от дилетанта. Вы пишете о каком-то "полуфункциональном софте", который в защите якобы "малоэффективен". Откуда ж вы знаете, что он малоэффективен? На моей многолетней практике не было случая инфицирования машины из-за софта - все случаи были из-за халатности самого пользователя, однако современный софт решает и эту проблемму - многие полифаги устанавливаются по принципу "установил и забыл": сразу устанавливаются с оптимальными настройками и не требуют дальнейшего вмешательства пользователя. Да и семерка по безопасности очень надежна. Да и удобна для простого пользователя.


Похоже, ВАМ известны тайные знания по безопасности? Так поделитесь же с нами!

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> Похоже, ВАМ известны тайные знания по безопасности? Так поделитесь же с нами!


Никаких тайн нет. Главная проблемма формулируется так: "Если юзер очень крут - ты не бойся, это рут": правило действует и для юникс-подобных систем, и для Виндовс: не работать под полными правами, если это не требуется. Ну а остальное - если голова на плечах и руки не кривые, настроишь раз и навсегда. И будет все работать как часы.

----------


## rdog

> Никаких тайн нет. Главная проблемма формулируется так: "Если юзер очень крут - ты не бойся, это рут": правило действует и для юникс-подобных систем, и для Виндовс: не работать под полными правами, если это не требуется. Ну а остальное - если голова на плечах и руки не кривые, настроишь раз и навсегда. И будет все работать как часы.


ок) давайте трезво оценим ситуацию и возможности словить гада?
unix под root  и win  без админ прав. 
виндоюзер все равно проигрывает по всем параметрам :-) хоть обвешай его антивирями как елку новогодную .опять же  комуто надо все эти права урезать? настроить винду,установить годный браузер. куча всего! 
unix-возмем ту же бубунту,что там  ограничивать? разве что под вайном не дать установит IE? по религиозным соображениям?))

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> ок) давайте трезво оценим ситуацию и возможности словить гада?
> unix под root  и win  без админ прав. 
> виндоюзер все равно проигрывает по всем параметрам :-) хоть обвешай его антивирями как елку новогодную .опять же  комуто надо все эти права урезать? настроить винду,установить годный браузер. куча всего! 
> unix-возмем ту же бубунту,что там  ограничивать? разве что под вайном не дать установит IE? по религиозным соображениям?))


Давайте трезво оценим ситуацию. Семерка по дефолтным настройкам дает неплохой уровень безопасности, подходящий для юзера-нелюбителя прона и кряковарезов, и никаких новогодних елок не нужно обвешивать. Далее, добавляем MSE и можем спать вообще спокойно. Далее, настраиваем родительский контроль, и спим вообще крепко. Чем хуже линукса для домашнего компьютера? Не пойму. Кто-то говорил, что под линукс очень мало вирусов, однако Вы уверены, что уязвимостей в линукс меньше, чем в любой другой ОС?

----------

